# At last... on to the next step.... buying the RV



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all, not posted for a while.... been in the doldrums... but ...........Hurrah! After a year of viewing... yuk!... we have sold our house and moved on out! 
Living in the autotrail [ cramped] and have a large wooden shed with all our bits in.

We are parked at the outlaws farm and not allowed a permanent building so we have a log cabin type summerhouse ordered, for the grandchildren and visitors, but we will be living in the RV and plan to travel in the winter, trying for jan, feb, mar next year.

I think over the past 2 yrs we have seen every Rv going! Been to all the dealers [we're on nodding terms] and we are now looking at buying a new Gulfstream Sunvoyager with a lpg conversion. Wondered about everyones opinion on this? Good or bad. Thanks .........


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Are you importing it yourself or buying from a UK ripoff merchant, sorry main dealer??

By the way i love the Sunvoyager the slide out dining area is simply superb!!

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> Are you importing it yourself or buying from a UK ripoff merchant, sorry main dealer??
> 
> By the way i love the Sunvoyager the slide out dining area is simply superb!!
> 
> Dazzer


Glad you used the word "main" Dazzer 

Welcome to the wonderful world of RVing Sugarplum.
Gulfstream are indeed a very good bus, but like any vehicle...you take care of it and it will take care of you!

Happy travels
Linda


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi dazzer

we did look at importing, but seems a lot involved. we don't have the time to spend looking into the whole thing of it as we have a business to run and it's our busiest time of the year. 

Also don't know how long we can tolerate each other in the mohican! no space!......need to think of our sanity!!

one of the features I liked so much in the SV is the dining area and having "loose table and chairs".

cheers for the reply, though


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

LC1962.............thanks


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I specifically put "main" dealers to exclude LC1962, who as we all know is a real "Salt of the Earth" type dealer.

I bet Linda could get a really nice Sun Voyager for them at a great price and not have them dealing with the Big Boys and all the problems that come with it.

Ask Linda for a price.............you have nothing to loose.

Dazzer


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

As I said before... haven't been on MHF for quite a considerable time, so didn't know LC1962 as a dealer. 

LC1962 Can you expand on this or send me a PM? cheers


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Sugarplum

You have PM  

Kind regards
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

That's your discount looking very dodgy Dazzer :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I would thoroughly recommend checking out Linda's website right NOW, you might just see something you like :lol: :lol: :lol:
http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/

Good luck

Keith

Ps Please buy one before Linda pesters me to buy one and that will only get me in trouble :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Keith........................
Me pester you???
As if! :lol: :lol: 

One point of note....the 2007 is actually a 2006 which has never left the showroom, that has to be altered! ....just nipping out to give our website chap a slapping!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> One point of note....the 2007 is actually a 2006 which has never left the showroom, that has to be altered! ....just nipping out to give our website chap a slapping!


That still won't bring it into my budget Linda :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Russell and Oscar are desperately looking for a MH that will stay screwed together for more than a weekend though...... Go on Russell you know you want it mate :wink: :wink:

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

No comment!

Russell


----------

